# My First Spring Tarpon Trip



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

TarHeelCaimen86 said:


> Goodmorning Gang
> 
> Two friends and I are towing my new Caimen to South Florida down from NC the first week of April to go after Tarpon. I've fished Tarpon once, stumbled upon a few while bonefishing, but all in all have no experience. We're considering a Keys/Everglades trip, and I personally would really like to spend some time in the Everglades backcountry. If you guys had a week in South Florida to go after poons the first week of April, what areas might you focus on? Not looking for anyone's honey hole, but some guidance would be awesome.
> 
> ...


The tarpon are moving all over the place during late March to early April, depending on water temps. I was on the water today and water temps are already in the 70's. So things can change all around and flip upside down by then. You're going to have to commit some time into finding them before you can start fishing them, even if someone tells you were to go. How long are you committed to fishing?

What size tarpon are you trying to focus on. The smaller fish are in different locations than the larger fish. What size rods are you coming down with?

Does everyone pole and fly fish? Do you have a trolling motor?

Winds can be brutal during April. Higher winds equals rougher conditions and your Caimen can feel like a canoe in an ocean with 3 people in it with conditions like that. Use caution and have a backup plan to fish the inside if conditions get tough.

Are you planning to stay somewhere and want to be a close run back to the boat ramp or are you planning on camping?

Are you planning on trying to fish several locations? There are a bizillion square miles of turf to fish from Key west to mid Glades. Have a real plan setup before you come because you can wonder all over the place and not get much accomplished. However, you need to be somewhat flexible in case the fish are too scattered out in one place and have regrouped in another location. Unfortunately, the fish can move a lot then and you just have to follow and predict where they are going. But that's tarpon fishing unfortunately.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Camp on a chickee. They are awesome. Get an emo or kammock style hammock to set up too.


----------



## Cam Hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> The tarpon are moving all over the place during late March to early April, depending on water temps. I was on the water today and water temps are already in the 70's. So things can change all around and flip upside down by then. You're going to have to commit some time into finding them before you can start fishing them, even if someone tells you were to go. How long are you committed to fishing?
> 
> What size tarpon are you trying to focus on. The smaller fish are in different locations than the larger fish. What size rods are you coming down with?
> 
> ...



Hi Backwater,

Just chiming in because you seem to be asking all the right questions . You say the water temps are already in the 70's? I assume these are warmer than usual temps for this time of the year. I too am headed South with my boat. I spend the majority of my time further up the pan handle on the Cape. Any advice on forecasting what changes may occur with the early warm water temps? I have been planning to spend my time from Marco all the way South to the Keys as well as everything in between. 

I am planning to look for both large and small tarpon amongst the other species that are willing to be fed. With these temperatures where would one be expecting to find a larger fish in comparison to a smaller fish?

I have tarpon fished for many years and will have all of my normal gear and boat. I do have a trolling motor and will have an array of rods for different situations. Will be planning to hide inside from the wind if necessary and also be prepared to battle the bugs and the critters on a multi day deep insertion deep into the park. Any advice you can spare would be greatly appreciated.



Backwater said:


> The tarpon are moving all over the place during late March to early April, depending on water temps. I was on the water today and water temps are already in the 70's. So things can change all around and flip upside down by then. You're going to have to commit some time into finding them before you can start fishing them, even if someone tells you were to go. How long are you committed to fishing?
> 
> What size tarpon are you trying to focus on. The smaller fish are in different locations than the larger fish. What size rods are you coming down with?
> 
> ...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The big fish finally pushed into Whitewater yesterday (according to two different anglers that were kind enough to give me a heads up.... as you can guess I wouldn't be writing this if I had a booking....). The day before we searched everywhere they should have been and didn't see a fin.... The big fish will be in Whitewater now for a few weeks then begin to move to the west (while still staying inside.... mostly). By the first week of April they'll still show in Oyster Bay but will also take up residence in the tributaries of the Little Shark River, their river mouths along the west side of the 'Glades, and along the coast everywhere from Lostman's River south to Cape Sable.... None of this is a secret for those of us that work them (and all the weekend warriors down here with silver in their eyes....). Hope y'all have great trips - the area is so large (20 miles by 40 miles just to the coast from Flamingo) that the area will hold a lot of anglers with little actual pressure on the big girls...

One possibility for first timers is to hook up with a guide on their first day out of Flamingo - serves as a pretty good jumpstart to learning a bit about the area. Even in a lifetime you'd never be able to learn it all (at least that's my take on it).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cam Hopkins said:


> Hi Backwater,
> 
> Just chiming in because you seem to be asking all the right questions . You say the water temps are already in the 70's? I assume these are warmer than usual temps for this time of the year. I too am headed South with my boat. I spend the majority of my time further up the pan handle on the Cape. Any advice on forecasting what changes may occur with the early warm water temps? I have been planning to spend my time from Marco all the way South to the Keys as well as everything in between.
> 
> ...


Yes we are starting to warm up down here and hopefully, the cool fronts will stop. It's happening somewhat early for this time of year. Maybe has to do with what that ground hog seen up north or something!  

One of the things tho that I get concerned about with quick warming temps early in late winter, early spring, is it causes the bigger tarpon to get into that late spring pattern and they start their routines without concerns, but then we'll get a rouge winter blast that sweeps down here and then really confuses the fish and then it gets all messed up for a while. Sometimes it will push them off shore when they start their migration and it's hard to find them. Or inside, they will push out from shallow bays where they lay up and lolly gag around up top and then a cold front pushes them off into the bottom of deep rivers and they will shut down for a while. That causes them to be slow to recover back to those usual spots and be happy about it. 

Opposite to that, it's kinda of like how we had early fall temps in this past Dec (and 1st part of Jan) and all the fish thought they were still in their fall pattern instead of their winter patterns. Heck, I was catching snook in Dec in spots where they normally stage up in Aug and early Sept. So it was weird weather last fall and early winter and it kinda makes me cautious of how this spring will play out. So you'll have to have a plan B and C and D.....

Bugs shouldn't be too much of a problem between March and April. Be careful not to handle flies or flyline with any sunscreen or bug repellant on your hands. That will turn fish off quicker than anything. Wash them thoroughly with bio-degradable soap and rinse them off good in a different area than you will be fishing.

The real question is, when are you coming and how long are you staying?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

To both of you guys.... There are resident fish in the Glades that are there in the spring. Some fish will have started their migration from the Keys northward on the outside flats and will hit the rivers and deep cuts heading northward. But they are more reliable and more predictable in the Keys during that time of year since they have a large community of resident fish down there, as well as the group of poons staging up that migrates northward, all in the same areas. That might be where you want to go or at least start. You'll be more successful starting from the south and working northward, than coming from Marco and the 10K (unreliable anyways) and heading southward. 

Ted Haas


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> The tarpon are moving all over the place during late March to early April, depending on water temps. I was on the water today and water temps are already in the 70's. So things can change all around and flip upside down by then. You're going to have to commit some time into finding them before you can start fishing them, even if someone tells you were to go. How long are you committed to fishing?
> 
> What size tarpon are you trying to focus on. The smaller fish are in different locations than the larger fish. What size rods are you coming down with?
> 
> ...


Backwater,
Thanks for the time.

We'll be going after Tarpon of all sizes, as well as Snook and Reds in between. I'd obviously love to land a giant, but would also really be into getting into the Glades and playing some smaller guys.


We are all Fly Anglers. 2 of us Pole, and one is damn well gonna learn. I'll probably have a 7,8, and 11 all rigged up with floating WF lines. I have a Trolling motor, but have been undecided on bringing it or not. I like to stay skinny if possible. We definitely want to spend a few nights on a Chickee and also do some beach camping. I am leaving NC at 6 AM on a Saturday April 2, and will have a full week. So probably head back from FL the following Sat. As of today, my plan has been to start South, perhaps all the way in Islamorada, and work our way North. Maybe break it up, with 2 days in Florida Bay, then move up to Flamingo/Sable area.

In looking at Florida bay on Google, are the many little keys in there suitable for camping?

I've also looked into booking a full day charter out of Flamingo to start of the trip. Any recs?

What nautical charts should I pick up? Seems I'll be staying south of 10k.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Bob Lemay


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lewis_walker said:


> Bob Lemay


I would highly recommend hiring Capt Bob Lemay (above poster) for a day when you hit Flamingo. I would also look up "PaintitBlack" on this webside or in this fly forum and PM him and ask him for a few recommendations for the baby poonettes around Flamingo and Florida Bay.

What kind of electronics are you bringing?


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I would highly recommend hiring Capt Bob Lemay (above poster) for a day when you hit Flamingo. I would also look up "PaintitBlack" on this webside or in this fly forum and PM him and ask him for a few recommendations for the baby poonettes around Flamingo and Florida Bay.
> 
> What kind of electronics are you bringing?


I've got a Garmin Echomap 55DV on the skiff. Will that do me right down there? What is FMT?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea that unit will work just fine.

Florida Marine Tracks Chip (FMT). It's a nautical map overlay for your Garmin, like Navionics, only better. But specifically designed for Florida. It might not be worth the cost if you are only coming down here for 1 week. It's mainly designed for boaters who live and boat in Florida. Then it's worth every penny!

I just sent you a PM about it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone fishing the interior of the 'Glades in winter or early spring.... a water temperature guage is a must.... To put it simply the tarpon in particular are moved by water temps more than any other factor..... Without mine, I'd be lost.... For a current view of water temps go to the National Data Buoy Center -here's the site for Florida....
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml

I find it helpful as well to use it as a standard to check my own temperature guage against.... I found that mine was reading exactly four degrees low (and I once checked the gauges on six different guide skiffs as we were waiting for a busload of anglers - none of our machines, cheap or expensive.. showed the same water temps - and we were all at the same location....).


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me where I can find information online concerning Florida Marine Tracks Chip (FMT) and where to purchase it from?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If these guys don't have one I'd bet they know where you can find one....
http://florida.scubasteve.biz/


----------



## Cam Hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

miket said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find information online concerning Florida Marine Tracks Chip (FMT) and where to purchase it from?


FloridaMarineTracks.com


----------



## Cam Hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> To both of you guys.... There are resident fish in the Glades that are there in the spring. Some fish will have started their migration from the Keys northward on the outside flats and will hit the rivers and deep cuts heading northward. But they are more reliable and more predictable in the Keys during that time of year since they have a large community of resident fish down there, as well as the group of poons staging up that migrates northward, all in the same areas. That might be where you want to go or at least start. You'll be more successful starting from the south and working northward, than coming from Marco and the 10K (unreliable anyways) and heading southward.
> 
> Ted Haas


Thanks for the Advice Ted!


----------



## Cam Hopkins (Feb 28, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> The big fish finally pushed into Whitewater yesterday (according to two different anglers that were kind enough to give me a heads up.... as you can guess I wouldn't be writing this if I had a booking....). The day before we searched everywhere they should have been and didn't see a fin.... The big fish will be in Whitewater now for a few weeks then begin to move to the west (while still staying inside.... mostly). By the first week of April they'll still show in Oyster Bay but will also take up residence in the tributaries of the Little Shark River, their river mouths along the west side of the 'Glades, and along the coast everywhere from Lostman's River south to Cape Sable.... None of this is a secret for those of us that work them (and all the weekend warriors down here with silver in their eyes....). Hope y'all have great trips - the area is so large (20 miles by 40 miles just to the coast from Flamingo) that the area will hold a lot of anglers with little actual pressure on the big girls...
> 
> One possibility for first timers is to hook up with a guide on their first day out of Flamingo - serves as a pretty good jumpstart to learning a bit about the area. Even in a lifetime you'd never be able to learn it all (at least that's my take on it).


Thanks Capt Lemay


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Of coarse, you can do it however you want but if was me I would attempt to book Capt Bob for a day or so. It sure would put you ahead of the learning curve.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Yea that unit will work just fine.
> 
> Florida Marine Tracks Chip (FMT). It's a nautical map overlay for your Garmin, like Navionics, only better. But specifically designed for Florida. It might not be worth the cost if you are only coming down here for 1 week. It's mainly designed for boaters who live and boat in Florida. Then it's worth every penny!
> 
> I just sent you a PM about it.


Apparently not compatible with Garmin.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The first week of April, I'd be in Biscayne Bay or Flamingo. That is if you want to truly sight fish. 

If not, then go to the back country. You can blind cast until your hearts content at rolling fish in deep water. Maybe some laid up fish if Mother Nature behaves. 

The fish are moving south, along the out skirts of Florida bay. There's also a nice showing of magician fish in Biscayne. 

Any Oceanside fish already starting there migration will most often than not be heading south. Somewhere.....


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Left you a PM.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in the greensboro area and been making the trip down to Flamingo in the late winter/early spring for a week since '04. Living 900 miles away, I'm not an expert, but even with my limited time could write a book about our experiences. IMO is the best inshore saltwater fishing you will ever experience, at least in the US. The first few years we made the trip with 6-8 guys, did the house boat thing. After the big hurricane in 06? destroyed the house boats and housing options at the park, we rented houses in the keys and ran the boats up across fla bay for a few years. The last ten years it's just been me and a buddy camping in the park. Fishing wise we've done it all, but now a days we spend the majority of our time targeting snook and baby tarpon on fly. We've hooked plenty of big 100+ lb tarpon on mullet, and had an amazing evening with spooks on the little shark on an outgoing tide. But we figured out early that to catch a big tarpon on fly required total dedication due to the steep learning curve that would take time, patience and or local knowledge (being at the right place at the right time). Since we make the trip just once a year, we tend to focus on the snook and baby tarpon on fly (some reds too) and set aside few evenings targeting the big tarpon with live bait when we're out on the skiff. Saying that, after watching last and this season's episodes of Silver King TV, we may have to give it another try. I'm sure we're fooling ourselves; they make it look too easy.

Anyway, I'm reaching out, b/c we are always looking to invite others from NC/SC to make the trip. It's a big place to figure out and the more soldiers on the water reporting at the end of the day the better, not to mention it good to have a friend nearby in another boat when a mechanical failure takes place. The everglades is not the place to get stranded. We'll be making our way down to Flamingo this year on Good Friday, I guess a week before you go. But there's always next year.
Again, I left you an IM.


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Thank you


Cam Hopkins said:


> FloridaMarineTracks.com


----------

